# High in CBD



## jizzass (Feb 18, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I am new to to growing and since I have already spent 2k on equipment I have decided to to give my aeroponic system another go (specifically 3rd one). Since two previous occasions were unsuccessful (root fungi) I would be really, really grateful for any advise I can find.

I am looking for an easy to grow (possibly inexpensive) indica strain with very high CBD levels and high yields to treat panic attacks, anxiety and depression.

Is there anyone who could recommend a suitable strain and who has growing experience in aeroponic systems.

I would be grateful for any help.


----------



## Frisko (Feb 18, 2014)

I'd recommend "Juanita la Lagrimosa" from Reggae Seeds the CBD level is very high up to 8,81%


----------



## Southerner (Feb 18, 2014)

Some seeds that I know of my head that claim high CBD:

TGA Pennywise
Royal Queen Medic ( I just planted one of these that I got as a freebie from herbies)


A lot of the "best" CBD strains are found in clone form only, such as Harlequin and Charlotte's Web. If you have been having fungi problems then you might need to make sure your res water isn't too warm, is well oxygenated, as well as running something like hygrozyme(or Pond Zyme). I am told you can also increase the amount of CBD by harvesting a little early. You will have to be more specific about your setup and maybe show some pictures if you want true help on whats going wrong with your grows.


----------



## Buzerek (Feb 18, 2014)

I'd recommend starting with dirt, or easier hydro like hempies, drip etc. 

Was your first car Ferrari or Porche?


----------



## TheSnake (Feb 18, 2014)

Frisko said:


> I'd recommend "Juanita la Lagrimosa" from Reggae Seeds the CBD level is very high up to 8,81%


that avitar... wow


----------



## Frisko (Feb 18, 2014)

TheSnake said:


> that avitar... wow


You like what you see?


----------



## jizzass (Feb 19, 2014)

Thanks for your contribution guys...

@Southerner: I've heard of Penniless, are those easy to grow? 
My system is Amazon + aeroponic germinator + sensi grow ph perfect + 2 x 300 W LEDs + 400 W HPS + tent, fan etc... Will try to post some photos here as I go.

By the way I was unable to source a thorough info about aeroponoics (plenty on hydro though) is there some guide I could find useful?

Cheers


----------



## Huel Perkins (Feb 21, 2014)

Southerner said:


> Some seeds that I know of my head that claim high CBD:
> 
> TGA Pennywise
> Royal Queen Medic ( I just planted one of these that I got as a freebie from herbies)
> ...


Harvesting early will not increase CBD levels, whoever told you that doesn't have a clue...


----------



## nameno (Mar 4, 2014)

I been looking at 1 on herbies 4% thc & 8% cbd,don't know the name.not hard to find it.GL


----------



## charface (Mar 4, 2014)

Huel Perkins said:


> Harvesting early will not increase CBD levels, whoever told you that doesn't have a clue...


I heard something similar but it was put this way.
If you let it go long the thc increases.


----------



## Huel Perkins (Mar 4, 2014)

charface said:


> I heard something similar but it was put this way.
> If you let it go long the thc increases.


Harvesting early will decrease both THC and CBD, as well as all other cannabinoid levels.

There can be a benefit to an early harvest though... CBD levels start to peak slightly earlier than THC does, so slightly early harvest will increase the CBD to THC ratio. 

The proof... My Cannatonic cut tested @ 9 weeks was 14.12% CBD and 1.12% THC which is a 14:1 ratio, but when tested @7.5 weeks the results were 11.XX% CBD ( I can't remember the exact number of top of my head) and only 0.29% THC giving it a 38:1 CBD to THC ratio.


----------



## charface (Mar 4, 2014)

cool.
That sounds great either way.


----------



## KineBoisin420 (Mar 5, 2014)

A number of new strains are starting to pop up that claim to be CBD rich (which by definition means 4%CBD or higher). 

Cannatonic is still avail, although hard to find. You may want to check out an outfit called CBD-Crew. They have several strains available that sound promising.

I started with Cannatonic, and have moved on to a private strain from Shantibaba, simply called Z7. Its a fantastic strain, with CBD-rich phenos that have gone as high as 15% CBD. I love this strain...the tastes/smells are out of this world! 

If you can get cuttings, look for Harlequin, OmritaRx, Sour Tsunami (certain phenos), Charlotte's Web (although i've never seen it available anywhere...its legend preceeds itself).


----------



## Cascadian (Mar 10, 2014)

KineBoisin420 said:


> If you can get cuttings, look for Harlequin, OmritaRx, Sour Tsunami (certain phenos), Charlotte's Web (although i've never seen it available anywhere...its legend preceeds itself).


"The Remedy" is also a cut that should be added to the list. Up to 17% CBD and less than 1% THC, it is indica dominant.


----------



## CWinAZ (May 7, 2014)

I should probably Google this to be sure, but I actually heard Z7 IS "The Remedy". 2 names for same strain.

When I planted my first bunch of bag seed and then took clones hoping for something good, I named them by letter/number, a1, b1, c1, a2, b2, c2, etc. Point being to identify the best mom. That was my first thought when I heard of this strain..dude probably had a few more plants in his lab tho, lol. Like a few hundred more. But I digress.


----------



## KineBoisin420 (May 10, 2014)

You think, sid? Arent you an LP? You should know this stuff cold, if you're in the industry, one would think.

I've heard of Z7 being called "the remedy" but never by Shanti himself, only by others. Shanti always has referred to it as Z7, or Z-series. He also had a Z6 and (now) a Z8, that are also available.

I had great success with Z7...so much so, I've gotten more beans from Shanti, since I had to move cross country, and had to kill off my old Z7 moms before the move. 

I've found Z7 to be one of the best strains, for taste, smell, quality and effect. Its the first CBD-rich strain that had it all, for me. 

And the non CBD-rich phenos it spits out (it is only stated to have 50% phenos being CBD-rich) are quite amazing too. Heavy indica effect with just a splash of Sativa. Out-of-this-world orange peel taste/smell!

I've got a buddy that works in "the industry" and he sampled some of my THC-dom pheno of Z7 and stated hands down it was among the top-5 best tasting strains he's ever come across...and he doesn't say shit like this lightly.


----------



## sunny747 (May 10, 2014)

nameno said:


> I been looking at 1 on herbies 4% thc & 8% cbd,don't know the name.not hard to find it.GL


I'm growing Critical Cure from Herbies. It's a CBD strain.. Pretty cool plant. Very easy to grow and tolerant to nutes and any stress. Just ordered Blue Shark too..


----------

